# For Free ! Hardware / Software gegen Versand abzugeben



## GTAEXTREMFAN (29. Januar 2016)

Das Thema kam kürzlich mal nebenbei im Forum auf. Alte oder nicht mehr genutzte Sachen zu "verschenken". Ich mach da jetzt mal Nägel mit Köpfen.

Vorraussetzung wäre ein Account, der länger als ein Jahr besteht, und entsprechend gepflegt wurde ( Erfahrener Benutzer). Keine Neuanmeldungen !

Ich händige dem Interessenten meine IBAN aus, um mir den Versand/ Verpackung zu erstatten. Sollte es da jemals zu Missbrauch meiner Daten etc. kommen, ist natürlich sofort Schluss, und zieht dann natürlich rechliche Konsequenzen nach sich.
Im Einzelfall, kann man mich aber auch sicher mit einem unverbraucheten Steam Key zufriedenstellen. 

Die Sachen sind kurz von mir auf Funktion geprüft worden. Ein "Langzeit-Test" mache ich freillich nicht. Auf Kompatibilität ist natürlich selbst zu achten. 

Ihr verpflichtet euch alle Teile in sicherer (Test)Umgebung zu testen. Feuerlöscher / Schutzbrille etc. Für Schäden die durch die Inbetriebnahme entstehen könnten, haftet ihr selbst. 
Nach Beendigung der Lebensdauer seit ihr für die fachgerechte Entsorgung zuständig. Ich nehme nichts zurück !

Bevor ich das vergesse, der aus dem Ruder gelaufene "Pegida-Thread", hat keine Auswirkungen auf die Vergabe 

Max Payne 3/ BF4 / BF Bad Company für XBox 360 / BF4 Key für China Rising ist ungenutzt. Versand 5 € Päckchen DHL
Herdy Gerdy / Singstar Hottest Hits für die PS2 , mit Glück gehen die beiden noch als Maxi Brief  2,60 €, mit Pech 5 Euro Versand DHL Päckchen
2 X 1 GB DDR2 RAM KIngston LOW PROFILE ! Maxi Brief /  2,60 €
EKL passiv Kühler Sockel 775 ( da gilt es natürlich für genügend Frischluft im Gehäuse zu sorgen ) Versand 5 € mit DHL
Pentium 4 661 CPU 3,60 Ghz 1 + 1 HT Sockel 775, Maxi Brief 2,60 €



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachschub ist in Arbeit


----------

